

MIT has us on our way to pre-programable matter - MRonney
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/smart-robotic-sand-0402.html

======
rickyconnolly
I can't wait for the day I can scoop some of this sand into a lunchbox, shake
it up, and then reach in and pull out a fully formed mechanical part

